# FS/FT: Blood Parrots/Angels ASAP *PRICE DROP*



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

My once peaceful pair of juvenile BPs, affectionately named, 'Mac' and 'Cheese', are now becoming slowly more aggressive in my tank ever since their first mating dance. [Very fun to watch! Got it on video. C:] 
They're about 4-4.5 inches without their tails.

They take all the food I throw in and all of my other little fish are missing out. They will do well in a tank of equal aggression. 
I'm asking $25/each or $40 for the pair. I'll Also trade for live plants or LED night lights.

Bleeding Heart Tetra [x4] - Sell for $20 obo. as a group only for the sake of their schoolmates. Or trade for live plants.

Black angel fish [x3] - SELL ONLY. Asking $10/ea or $25 for the set of three.

They're all very interactive, healthy and love to come to the glass to see you and even take food from hands submerged in the water.

Text @ 778 387 2997, comment below or PM with offers.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

pics would be helpful


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Clownloachlover said:


> pics would be helpful


Here you are! The one of them eating zucchini was taken this morning.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Those names are so cute. Just saying


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Bumpin' it.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Pictures!


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Bump- Prices above are negotiable on Parrots and Tetra. Firm on Angels.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Bump - Make me offers, I need these guys gone asap.


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

Scampi, sorry I can't help you with the blood parrots. I've got nothing but bite-sized fish in my tank at the moment.

But when the dust settles if you're still looking for LED night lights, I'll give you a very good price on a couple of strips that I've barely used at all.

Dave


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

waterbox said:


> Scampi, sorry I can't help you with the blood parrots. I've got nothing but bite-sized fish in my tank at the moment.
> 
> But when the dust settles if you're still looking for LED night lights, I'll give you a very good price on a couple of strips that I've barely used at all.
> 
> Dave


Thanks very much!!


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Price drop- take the pair of parrots for $30.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

A bump on this beautiful sunny snowy morning!


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

another bump


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

Black angelfish still available? 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

[email protected]@ said:


> Black angelfish still available?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


Yes they are. C:

I have a bag for them if you don't.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

Good to know. 
I will pick them up. 
Yes, I'd like to have them with the bag.
Could I know the current tank temperature?


Sent from my SGH-I317M using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

[email protected]@ said:


> Good to know.
> I will pick them up.
> Yes, I'd like to have them with the bag.
> Could I know the current tank temperature?
> ...


They're currently between 29-30 with my Discus.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks and PM sent.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Angels PPU. 

Parrot Fish $25 for the pair.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Angelfish still available. 

Parrots PPU.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

PARROTS SOLD. 

Angels still available.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Angels gone. Closing thread.


----------

